# Switzerland MTB Racing



## Kaparzo (Dec 21, 2003)

I will be in Geneva, Switz. from Sept 1 until Dec 1 and wanted to get some racing in. What is the scene like (XC, marathon, stage, road, cyclo) I have a preference for marathon, but will take what i can get. won't have a car though/.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

i know a few people there

serge who works here http://www.hotpoint.ch/
is more FR/DH oriented but also the fastest singlespeeder in switzerland (at the moment) he speaks english and i think he can help you

there is also a open track in geneva

http://www.krick.ch/ is the bike-messenger-company in genva they should also know what is happening there ....

race infos and should be found here www.ride.ch or www.cycling.ch

the next hill to the city is mt. salève http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salève
on the french side where you can also shuttle your bike

s


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

You wanna do a Marathon Race then you might wanna get a couple of days earlier.

http://www.grand-raid-cristalp.ch/

Then we also have this Marathon Race near the Eiger (Grindelwald) that is pretty well known. Can't think up the name but it should be a quick Google. Then there is another popular one near the Aletsch glacier and another one in Graubunden (both quite a bit away from GVA).

Good luck!


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.eigerbike.ch/

http://www.ixsclassic.ch/ ----> the marathon series

s


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

hi

all Mountainbike CrossCountry/ Marathon/ Downhill/ Fun races in Switzerland 2008. 

cu

m10b
www.Trail.ch
MTB Forum Switzerland

.


----------

